# last years august planting help



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys we planted about 32 acres last august of Alfalfa, Tree foil, Timothy, and Brome. It only came up about 5 inches. And it didnt come in thick yet. Does anyone know any good jump starters to apply this spring to help it be ready for first cut?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Was your soil PH and amendments up to snuff when planted?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

5" sounds about right for an August planting. My guess is that you're in pretty good shape. I'm guessing you had 6-8 weeks (maybe more) growth on it before your first hard freeze and that's good.

Let us know what it looks like come mid-May.

Ralph


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with Ralph, I'd say you be fine with the 5" of growth, especially if you have snow on the ground...helps protect those Alfalfa crowns. This is all providing your soil fertility is fairly close to adequate. Not sure about the percentage of Alfalfa in your stand, but I'd throw some N to it in the spring if alfalfa percentage is low.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

My view is that Ph is one of the most important things to get right. Get a soil test if you haven't already done so. You may need lime and other nutrients. Without a soil test, you are on a very long road trip without a map.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

unless the soil test shows excessive nutrients.I would apply in the near future the amount of estamated nutrients that the crop would remove annually . So many times the question comes up here when people have the first two cuttings yielding low if they should put fertilizer on in the middle of the year.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

ALFALFA has more growth directed to the roots when the days are less than 12 hours.

In another month when the day length will be MORE than 12 hours the growth will be more to the tops.


----------

